# Usar Hostname en LAN (Abierto)

## diegomichel

Hola amigos,

quiero usar los hostname en la red local que tengo ya que cada vez que se reinicia el modem cambian las ip y es bastante poco practico ir escribiendo las ip, alguien sabe como se puede hacer? he estado leyendo y he visto algo de las dns pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo.

la red funciona asi.

(Servidor DHCP no configurable)

Cable modem --

                         |

                         |---PC1 (hostname pc1)

                         |---PC2 (hostname pc2)

bueno basicamente lo que quiero hacer es por ejemplo ssh pc2 desde pc1 y viceversa.

bueno espero me puedan ayudar saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> (Servidor DHCP no configurable)

 

SI el servidor DHCP no es configurable, no se me ocurre como...

Justamente, en caso de IP dinámicos, es el servidor DHCP el que se puede encargar de asignarle a cada host, además de sus parametros TCP/IP, un nombre de máquina, un hostname.

Lo cual no quita que exista forma de hacerlo, solo que no la conozco.

Salud!

----------

## jgascon

Lo que se me ocurre es un poco rebuscado pero supongo que puede servir. Para que funcione las dos máquinas se deben ver directamente. Para saber si se ven directamente usa traceroute de la ip de una máquina a la otra, si no ves ningún salto en medio es que se ven directamente  :Wink: 

Si no se ven (o sea que todo el tráfico va al cable-modem después al gateway y por último a las máquinas) igual tendrías que poner un switch entre las máquinas y el cable-modem o tirar un cable entre las dos máquinas (si es que tienes dos tarjetas de red adicionales).

La idea sería asignar un alias a la interfaz de red de cada máquina. Tú ahora en cada máquina tendrás una interfaz de red, p.e. eth0, pues con ifconfig añades otra:

```

PC1

ifconfig eth0:0 inet 192.168.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

```

Con lo cual ya tendrías dos interfaces de red en la máquina, una con la ip que te asigna el servidor dhcp y otra asignada manualmente por ti. En la otra máquina tendrías que repetir el proceso:

```

PC2

ifconfig eth0:0 inet 192.168.10.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

```

Además deberías añadir una ruta en ambas máquinas para ver la máquina contraria:

```

PC1

route add -host 192.168.10.2 dev eth0:0

```

```

PC2

route add -host 192.168.10.1 dev eth0:0

```

Y por último añadir las siguientes líneas a /etc/hosts

```

PC1

192.168.10.2 PC2

```

```

PC2

192.168.10.1 PC1

```

Cuando funcione todo lo añades a /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Exelente idea... Tiene que funcionar.

Salud!

----------

## diegomichel

Bueno muchas gracias.

he checado con traceroute y al parecer no se ven directamente, asi que habra que buscar otra solucion, gracias a todos por la  info  :Very Happy: .

----------

## gringo

no sé si he entendido bien tu problema pero si :

- conectas el modem a uno de los equipos y le pones otra tajeta de red

- compras un hub, pinchas los dos equipos a ese hub, configuras una lan con las ip que te dé la gana y haces la resolución localmente con el /etc/hosts.

- configuras el equipo que está conectado al modem para que haga de pasarela para la lan ( netfilter y/o un proxy cualquiera debería llegar)

todo debería ir como una seda. Tendrás que hacer un pequeño desembolso para otra tarjeta de red y el hub pero vaya creo que por 50 euros deberías poder conseguirlos.

saluetes

----------

## x86

Hola,

Algunos routers, cablemodem permiten crear pares ip:mac de forma que una mac determinada siempre se le asigna la misma ip ..

Saludos

----------

## dongeo

Aunque no se vean directamente, es decir, que la conexión de uno al otro pase por el gateway, la solución de un alias de red te funcionará ya que están en la misma ethernet física. Esto es que los dos van al modem que actua de hub o hay un hub entre el modem y las máquinas, es lo mismo.

Como solución drástica si no consigues configurar el alias de red de forma que te funcione puedes usar un dns dinámico. Por ejemplo noip que tiene un programa para actualizar la ip automaticamente y está incluido en el portage. Así podrías acceder a tus máquinas con un nombre del tipo pc1.no-ip.com (es gratuito)

----------

## luispa

 *diegomichel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Servidor DHCP no configurable)
> 
> Cable modem --
> ...

 

Quizá la pregunta sobra, pero como no se ha hecho la lanzo. Las direcciones IP que entrega el Cable modem son Públicas o Privadas?. Si son privadas (192.168.x.x, 172.16-32.x.x, 10.x.x.x) entonces está haciendo NAT y en ese caso la solución es muy sencilla. Simplemente le asignas dos IP's fijas del mismo rango a PC1 y PC2. También tienes que asignar el mismo default router y name server que te entrega el cable modem, pero estáticamente.

Luis

----------

## ensarman

 *diegomichel wrote:*   

> Hola amigos,
> 
> quiero usar los hostname en la red local que tengo ya que cada vez que se reinicia el modem cambian las ip y es bastante poco practico ir escribiendo las ip, alguien sabe como se puede hacer? he estado leyendo y he visto algo de las dns pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo.
> 
> 

 

eso de se cambian las IP me suena a falta de configuracion.

porfavor envianos el contendo de tus archivos de configuracion.

/etc/hosts

/etc/conf.d/net   --> este especialmente

/etc/resolv.conf

----------

